# Visiting Las Vegas



## SimonA (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi All

I will be visiting Las Vegas this weekend for about 18hrs and need I need some help finding a performance parts supplier in the area.
I am after Greddy, HKS and Apex parts suitable for a Nissan Skyline.
Any help you could provide in this area would be appreciated.

Simon


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

?you are visiting for 18 hours?why do you need parts


----------



## SimonA (Sep 30, 2003)

danifilth said:


> ?you are visiting for 18 hours?why do you need parts


Hi

I’m after parts as they are cheaper over your side of the Atlantic and I don’t often get over the states.
I would go the mail order route but preferably like to see the item before I buy.
I’m after a boost controller and maybe a few other bits which are hard to find over here.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

oh damn Im sorry I cant help ya.Where are you from?Maybe there is some cheap parts or items here that are money makers there?I know my aunt and cousins over in Japan like getting makeup from here cause its butt expensive over there.


----------



## SimonA (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks anyway
I'm from Oxfordshire in England.
Parts are around $100 more over here so it seems a pitty to miss out.
Even when you do Mail order you have to pay 27% inport tax then 17.5% vat.
The suppliers over here tend to charge the most they can because they know there is no other option for there customers


----------



## SimonA (Sep 30, 2003)

The trip has now been cancelled
I am going to Minneapolis next month so will try there

I am after electronic bit like Greddy Profec-B spec II as they are a lot cheaper over your side of the Atlantic, also any smart bits that haven’t reached the UK yet


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

SimonA said:


> The trip has now been cancelled
> I am going to Minneapolis next month so will try there
> 
> I am after electronic bit like Greddy Profec-B spec II as they are a lot cheaper over your side of the Atlantic, also any smart bits that haven’t reached the UK yet


in japan, it's alot cheaper, or okinawa, instead of looking for Greddy, look for Trust, the japanese counterpart of Greddy.


----------

